# Okay - I need this



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow that thing is cool*

A little music and Ha " Smoke on the water " comes to mind for some reason ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Different for sure...


----------

